# Aftermarket Leather Thoughts!



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

IMO katzkin is the way to go, ive put alot of their kits on and the fit and finish is always nice, these cruze's are still a bit new to be getting seats out of the junk yard (hard to find) and then hope the airbag hasnt gone off, another disadvantage to junkyard seats is having to take it to the dealer to make sure the seat sensors are programmed to your air bag module, it may bolt in and plug up w/out any air bag error lights but there is a chance it may not deploy in an accident due to the seats being from another car. the newer cars are alot more complex than the older SRS sytems


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

2013 cruze said:


> IMO katzkin is the way to go, ive put alot of their kits on and the fit and finish is always nice, these cruze's are still a bit new to be getting seats out of the junk yard (hard to find) and then hope the airbag hasnt gone off, another disadvantage to junkyard seats is having to take it to the dealer to make sure the seat sensors are programmed to your air bag module, it may bolt in and plug up w/out any air bag error lights but there is a chance it may not deploy in an accident due to the seats being from another car. the newer cars are alot more complex than the older SRS sytems


Oh, I wasn't talking about junkyard seats. I was just talking about getting the car reupholstered, and if anyone else has gone with another reupholsterer than katzkin!


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

it would probably cost more than katzkin, but its worth a try to check around and to see their work in person. i know a buddy of mine had his nissan done in leather and ostrich (weird) and it was 2 seats and a console wrap and it cost him 1200.00


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

2013 cruze said:


> it would probably cost more than katzkin, but its worth a try to check around and to see their work in person. i know a buddy of mine had his nissan done in leather and ostrich (weird) and it was 2 seats and a console wrap and it cost him 1200.00


I am hoping that if I refrain from Ostrich (even though I REALLY WANT OSTRICH IN MY CAR).. and the cost will be cut down a little.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I had leather put in my car, but it was not done from the factory. It would be no different from driving your car for a year, then having them put it in afterward. 

I drove a 2012 LTZ for a week that GM gave me for review and I honestly thought the factory leather was stiffer and less comfortable than my aftermarket leather. The stuff they put in my car is much softer and I prefer it to the factory leather.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

There's a place on ebay with Katzkin sets for $749. No idea about installation, etc. and no affiliation, just happened to notice it after reading this thread. 2011 CHEVY CRUZE LS/LT/ECO SEDAN, Katzkin Leather Int. Kit, Black Color | eBay


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

when i bought my car i wanted leather in my eco. the dealer sent it out through their guys and put in katzkin. I hate it, ive had it in there a year and the wrinkles on the seat cushions are so bad. The color is wearing off and turning grey. Ive had it back to the dealer twice and it looks like it was never touched. Not very happy. And btw i paid 1600


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

dreamsrpainful said:


> when i bought my car i wanted leather in my eco. the dealer sent it out through their guys and put in katzkin. I hate it, ive had it in there a year and the wrinkles on the seat cushions are so bad. The color is wearing off and turning grey. Ive had it back to the dealer twice and it looks like it was never touched. Not very happy. And btw i paid 1600


Wow, that's pretty bad. You mind taking some pictures?

I honestly have no idea what they used for my seats.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

About two months after picking up my 12 LS I drove down to my uncle's shop and did a vinyl insert for the seats (would've gone leather but my uncle was doing the up-holstery for free so I wasn't going to argue) and ever since its been amazing. You could try to find a good shop in your area that can do it for you, however for enough material to cover all 5 seats it would cost you roughly $300-400 for leather, $200-300 for vinyl, and then roughly $1,000-1,500 for labor depending on the shop you go to.

Here is a picture of the backseats (front seats are the same, I just don't have a picture of them on my phone to upload)








Please take note that the band across the back of the seats is a red vinyl, not pink lol.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dreamsrpainful said:


> when i bought my car i wanted leather in my eco. the dealer sent it out through their guys and put in katzkin. I hate it, ive had it in there a year and the wrinkles on the seat cushions are so bad. The color is wearing off and turning grey. Ive had it back to the dealer twice and it looks like it was never touched. Not very happy. And btw i paid 1600




dreamsrpainful,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your leather seats. I would be happy to look into this for you. If you would like me to, please end me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. Either way, please keep me posted on the progress with your concerns. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Since I know some of you have installed aftermarket leather *before *picking up your vehichles, I'm wondering if any of you have decided to do the leather upgrade since your initial purchase? I was torn between trying to sell off my Cruze for a 2LT RS, but decided the insurance outweighs the fun (for now!).
> 
> Anyway. How do people find their aftermarket leather? How much did it cost approximately? How much customization were you able to do (i.e. stitching, panels etc)?
> 
> ...


$2000!?!?!?
I got a two toned Katzkin Leather for the front and the rear seats, with two heated seats, and all the inserts for $1500. I love it by the way the people that installed it did a really clean job. It looks like it came from the factory with that leather.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

You guys that added leather after the fact did you get your OEM seat covers back? Im looking for a drivers seat bottom, typical friend smoking burned a hole in mine. I have the "uplevel" black cloth.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

babymobilcruze said:


> You guys that added leather after the fact did you get your OEM seat covers back? Im looking for a drivers seat bottom, typical friend smoking burned a hole in mine. I have the "uplevel" black cloth.


As for my seats, we cut the "OEM" covers apart and stitched the new pieces into place. If I were to take a guess, the other upholstery places cut the "OEM" covers apart as well, and probably scraped the original pieces. What you can do though, is have your seat cover pulled off, and have a matching fabric sewn in to replace the burnt hole.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was a thousand bucks extra for my 2012 2LT, actually 800 bucks extra with a bit of wheeling and dealing I sharpened up on from watching Pawn Stars, and Fast N' Loud. Also tossed in a drivers power seat, better radio, electrically heated seats, and a spare tire with a jack.

In terms of insurance coverage, carrying the same exact plan on my 04 Cavalier, it was less for the Cruze. Asked why, agent said because the Cruze has an alarm system, ABS, traction control, and ten air bags.

Getting leather gave a far better choice on colors, would burn my butt getting into that 04 Cavalier with black, not experiencing that with a light tan color, course, getting an all white car also makes a huge difference.

Just hope the Cruze leather was good dating way back to the 50's, rest of those cars were a pile of rust, but the interior still looked like new. Granddaughter spilled milk on the leather, quick wipe cleaned that up. Dog hair, just a vacuum gets rid of those. With that Cavalier, required a tweezer to put out one hair at a time, took hours. I just my best just to thread a dog deep into that upholstery, could never do it. 

Also reupholstered several vehicles in my day. instead of using a skill saw, you use a pair of scissors, although I prefer a sharp utility knife. Instead of an arc welder, use a sewing machine. Same old stuff, use to use hog rings, by the way, those are real hog rings. Can't find those at any upholstery supply house, have to go to a vet supply house. Now they are tied in with a string, a lot easier and quicker.


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Having Katzkin leather seats (w/front 2 heated) put into my 2013 Eco I have on order. It's costing $1, 500.00 total.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

NickD you paid extra for leather when its standard on 2LTs?


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Most auto upholstery shops offer fake leather at about 1/4 leather cost.

I think "inserting" vinyl to the seating area & side bolsters would be an economy fix.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

babymobilcruze said:


> NickD you paid extra for leather when its standard on 2LTs?


It being standard in the 2LT is new for the 2013 (At least for Canada). The 2011 and 2012's didn't get that 

Thanks for the numbers though folks, looks like I better pull some extra jobs to get this in!


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Im tempted to get this for sure, but since i didnt work it in to when i bought the car theres no way i can throw a couple thousand at it right now for seats...

I would get it for sure if it wasnt so expensive


----------

